# Externe Festplatte auf StandBy?!



## Tobias K. (18. Dezember 2003)

moin


Ich hab mir eine Externe-Festplatte angeschafft. Nur jetzt dreht sie immer auf vollen Touren! Gibt es ne möglichkeit die nach einer bestimmten Zeit StandBy zu schalten, wie es ja auch mit den internen Festplatten geht.
Hab WinXP.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

